# New to cheese



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm excited to announce that I finally have enough milk to do something with besides drinking. I was making small batches of yogurt, but went the frankhauser site and made a gallon of it...my question is the labneh recipe at that site says that this type of cheese can be used as a tart cream cheese. I do not have any starters for cheese other than the yogurt right now so I was wondering if adding a wee bit of sugar would take the edge off of it? My kids love crackers with cream cheese as a snack. I will follow the procedures on that site to work my way up in the world of cheeses...need to be placing an order for a basic cheesemaking kit...caprine has one I know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Linda, welcome to the wonderful world of cheese :biggrin

Add sugar to taste after the cheese is made. Labneh is very tart. If you want a sweeter cream cheese try the Formage Blanc, Formagia or Chevre cultures from cheesemaking.com

I am a BIG fan of the Cheesemakers Pantry (a cheesemaking kit) from http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com

Christy


----------

